# Hanging T5 light unit from ceiling



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All,

I recently purchased a T5 quad light unit which is designed to hang from the ceiling via a steel cable. Unfortunately however I have extreemly high ceilings at my house (14 foot or so) and the steel cable provided is not long enough. They only provided a cable which is 5 foot long, which I think is too short even for ceilings with a more normal height.

My question is can I just go and get any type of steel cable from the hardware store? I thought even a boating store might be a good option for this. I remember hearing that you need to have UV resistant cables for hanging lights, but I suspect this is only for MH lights and not T5's?

Thanks for your help.
Mark


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

any cable will work provided it is strong enough to hold the light up for extended periods of time. It also need that special end to fit into the light. I dont think the cable needs any coating because its not in the light path. Plus I dont know of any uv coating made for the cables. I have MH lamps hanging from the regular cables that are made for them-no coating.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You don't need UV coated cables. Cables at the hardware store have ratings on them...pounds per unit length? I forget, I had to mount a light fixture for my kitchen once and the guy at the hardware store told me to weigh the lights that had to be hung and then just pick a type of cable rated for it.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. Sounds like it will be easy to get a cable then. Then I get to have fun crawling around in the roof space.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Good stuff. Get us some pics when it's finally mounted. =)


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Will do. Its a Giesemann 4 foot unit. Looks very slick.
Mark.


----------

